# algae wars



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok Im tired of algae and its war now. I dont even mind it,that much, on the backglass and the sides, but on the plants it really bothers me. I did a 1/20th 3 min bleach dip on 2 of my worst plants... both dwarf sag. I think it already had a foot in the door when i bought the plants i just didn't notice. I only did this as a test run and they look a lot better already. 

Ok so the plants that have problem algae on them are. Compact sword(this plant needs to go I think ill dip it wether it will survive or not) an anubias marble i believe, I have another anubia barteri nana? no algae yet, but I know it will develop algae if i dont get it under control, and the dwarf sag. Also have ludwigia repens which is doing awesome and no algae. Are all of the plants ok to dip?

Right now im doing EI dosing except nitrates, which I think im going to pick up tommorow and start. Also adding 3x flourish excel daily. Also adding excess iron. 1x36w 10 gallon. eco-complete. DIY CO2 -> limewood -> HOB intake. Any suggestions for the algae problem in general?

thanks


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow i went to the LFS after class today to see if they had a nitrogen fertilizer. I didn't see any so i asked the guy who owns the place if they had any. He didn't seem to understand. So i asked him for a nitrate fertilizer. The guy couldn't even contemplate what/why i was asking him that... Needless to say the LFS isn't planted tank friendly  Geuss ill be paying shipping for it  zzzz


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Is the tank by a window? Too much sunlight could contribute to plants. The key to getting rid of algae is to take away it's nutrients. Try getting some fast growing plants that use up the nutrients quickly and that will slow the growth. You could also try more water changes than normal and that will get rid of some of the nutrients too.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

The tank recieves no significant amount of natural sunlight. Just ambient light.


This is the approach im trying to mimick. I discovered this through one of Simpte's posts.
http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1

Limiting nutrients seems to be hit or miss and grows unhealthy looking plants generally. However, ive read dozens of accounts of people using the approach mentioned above and having virtually no algae at all. But If it doesn't turn around within a month im going to try switching it up.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

If you have a local hydroponics store(dope growing store), check and see if you can get nitrate from them. I was able to get 500 grams of dry potassium nitrate(KNO3) for $3.50. Two table spoons(34g) in a water bottle makes a mixture that I've been using for a few weeks and haven't used half the mixture yet(75G, planted, pressurized co2). Vs $12 for an 8oz bottle of Kent brand nitrogen. 

I was also able to get 500g of MgSO4 for $4.00, 500g of K2SO4 for $3.50 and 150g of chelated trace mix for $6.00. So, for $17.00 I bought enough nutrients to last a damn long time. Making your own mixture like this is known as the poor man's dosing drops(PMDD). 

Here is an article on adding nitrate and if you're interested in PMDD click the link to the article on The Krib. It's not light reading but helps alot.
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_fertilizer_intro.htm

EDIT: PS, the small "g" 's are for grams. 1 tablespoon is approximately 17grams. Up here we officially use the metric system, but use US imperial still too.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks. Right now im using 250ml bottles of the flourish products. I thought they would last awhile, but once I calculated how much I need to be dosing that isn't exactly the case. I think im am going to do PMDD after these run out.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

For nutrients (including dosing bottles and measures........
http://www.gregwatson.com

I'm guessing you have a lot of green spot algae (gsa).

If so try adding PO4 (either kh2po4 or k2hpo4). Fleet enema works in a pinch.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I have flourish Phoshporus which has phosphate as P205 and P. Ill up my dosing , its on the minimum side at the moment.

thanks


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Simpte said:


> If so try adding PO4 (either kh2po4 or k2hpo4). *Fleet enema works in a pinch*.


I think the problem is in his tank, not his @ss. :shock: But you're the pro, so if thats what it takes to clear up algae, I'll go for the works and book a hydrocolonic tomorrow. :lol: 

You mentioned using a dosing meathod above, that doesn't require testing; does that mean you aren't testing? Testing to figure out the proper dosing balance will be more efficient than just kind of seeing how it goes.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Mobydock said:


> I think the problem is in his tank, not his @ss. :shock: But you're the pro, so if thats what it takes to clear up algae, I'll go for the works and book a hydrocolonic tomorrow. :lol:


ROFL

LMAO


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

The whole reason for the EI approach is so you dont have to rely on unreliable test kits.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Mobydock said:


> I think the problem is in his tank, not his @ss. :shock: But you're the pro, so if thats what it takes to clear up algae, I'll go for the works and book a hydrocolonic tomorrow. :lol:
> 
> You mentioned using a dosing meathod above, that doesn't require testing; does that mean you aren't testing? Testing to figure out the proper dosing balance will be more efficient than just kind of seeing how it goes.


Fleet enema is PO4 in 2 forms used by plants. I fail to see the humor in your post though.

Reading is fundamental.............
http://www.drugs.com/PDR/Fleet_Enema.html

Used by thousands of planted tank keepers around the world.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Simpte said:


> I fail to see the humor in your post though.


I tried. I guess Alin and I are the only ones immature enough to find humor in using a product intended for your butt, in your aquarium. 

I actually did read up on that product after you suggested it and I'll remember it for future use. I'm always interested in DIY stuff, to save a few bucks; I was just trying to have a little fun with it though.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No problem. That was a long night when I posted that. 
Its not really cheap (well I should say there are cheaper sources).
Greg Watson has everything you need (and you can use old bottles for storeage or dose dry) and $35.00 will last you well over a year. Your main nutrients you need are.......

CSM+b (you can opt for the extra fe but its not usually necessary). This is your micronutrients ( I perfer tropica's mastergrow but its more expensive) Flourish trace is good also)

KNO3 (provides Potassium and Nitrate. 2 of the 3 macros)
KH2PO4 (provides Potassium and Phosphate. Again 2 of 3)
K2SO4 (Potassium and not usually needed)
They all come in 1 lb quantities which last a LONG TIME.


----------

